# Canned Peach Nectar



## Poormanfarm (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anyone made anything out of the canned peach nectar that you find in the grocery store in the International Food section? The way I found out about it was that I use it to inject my pork butts when I do a BBQ in my smoker. I wonder if you can use it to make peach wine?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jul 10, 2012)

As long as it doesn't have any type of preservative listed in the ingredients, it should ferment. I asked about trying to make wine from mango nector and was cautioned that I might have issues with it clearing. Lets see what the pro's say......


----------

